# Is surround sound 4.0 worth it with 4x JBL 305P II speakers on a computer?



## nvoid1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hey, is anyone familiar with the JBL 305P II for surround sound? I got a good deal on two pairs and want to use them with my computer. The motherboard is a MSI X570 Tomahawk.

I'm wondering if I can make a surround sound setup out of 4 of them. I also have a pair of Edifier 1700. Not sure what to do with them. 6.0 setup?

Or, should I just sell the Edifiers R1700BT and cancel the second pair of 305Ps before they ship, and stick to a regular 2.0 setup? Or, get the pricy JBL sub to make it a 2.1 setup?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dododo (Sep 25, 2021)

3.1 speaker


----------



## Operandi (Sep 25, 2021)

4.0 for games I'm guessing?  That would be nice to have if games is what you primarily intend to use them for but would be detrimental for music.  Personally I'd want the sub so I'd say either 2.1. or 4.1.

JBL being JBL I'd say the Edifiers can go.


----------



## nvoid1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Do I need a specialized centre speaker or can I just use one of the 305p?

Music definitely won't benefit from a surround sound experience, right? I remember there was some quadrophonic music from Pink Floyd.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

As you have 6 speakers already why not just buy a sub and center along with a Dolby 7.1 amp.
My wife has an old Yamaha 5.1 system which I have the privilege of using for my system and I love it.  Thanks to the Dolby encoder I can send it whatever single I want and the amp does the work I haven't played many FPS games lately so not sure how it works with them but RPGs are extremely immersive. Rdr2 and movies sound great and when I want to listen to music it has a modes to either give me 2.1 or 5.1


----------



## nvoid1 (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> As you have 6 speakers already why not just buy a sub and center along with a Dolby 7.1 amp.
> My wife has an old Yamaha 5.1 system which I have the privilege of using for my system and I love it.  Thanks to the Dolby encoder I can send it whatever single I want and the amp does the work I haven't played many FPS games lately so not sure how it works with them but RPGs are extremely immersive. Rdr2 and movies sound great and when I want to listen to music it has a modes to either give me 2.1 or 5.1


Yeah, I'm also thinking about this option, but I already have a Samsung Dolby Atmos 7.1.2 soundbar for tv gaming. And I'm not sure how to connect powered speakers to my setup. I would need to get a new sub, centre, and a receiver with pre-outs, right?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 25, 2021)

One thing to keep in mind - the JBL's you listed are really intended for pro use - their inputs are balanced and can't just be connected to a standard unbalanced output (whether that be computer, DAC, or other).


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 25, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> One thing to keep in mind - the JBL's you listed are really intended for pro use - their inputs are balanced and can't just be connected to a standard unbalanced output (whether that be computer, DAC, or other).



What makes you think so? Please refrain from posting if you don't know.

You can use one side, it will be just noisy(not always and not by much), but it will work.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a pair of the 306P MkII's I use for audio production work. They're great for nearfield audio and that's what they're designed for. They may not be to your liking for gaming though. They have balanced XLR and 1/4" TRS inputs plus adjustable crossover points. I'm feeding them with a Soundcraft Signature 12 mixer via XLR's.


weekendgeek said:


> One thing to keep in mind - the JBL's you listed are really intended for pro use - their inputs are balanced and can't just be connected to a standard unbalanced output (whether that be computer, DAC, or other).


You can use mono 1/4" adapters into the 1/4" TRS inputs on the monitors without any problems. When I first got my 306's I used standard RCA to 1/4" mono adapters for a while then switched to using the Soundcraft. I also have a pair of much larger EV ZLX12P PA speakers with the same input types and they work fine with the adapters.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

nvoid1 said:


> Yeah, I'm also thinking about this option, but I already have a Samsung Dolby Atmos 7.1.2 soundbar for tv gaming. And I'm not sure how to connect powered speakers to my setup. I would need to get a new sub, centre, and a receiver with pre-outs, right?


Yes you would need a professional receiver one with XLR outputs or a surround monitor controller

Or not


----------



## nvoid1 (Sep 25, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> One thing to keep in mind - the JBL's you listed are really intended for pro use - their inputs are balanced and can't just be connected to a standard unbalanced output (whether that be computer, DAC, or other).


What would I need? A receiver with pre-outs? I was thinking, I'd get this sub from Monoprice: https://www.amazon.ca/Monoprice-10-Inch-Powered-Multimedia-Subwoofer/dp/B00TZBBZV8/


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 25, 2021)

nvoid1 said:


> What would I need? A receiver with pre-outs? I was thinking, I'd get this sub from Monoprice: https://www.amazon.ca/Monoprice-10-Inch-Powered-Multimedia-Subwoofer/dp/B00TZBBZV8/


See the reply above from @bobbybluz  He might be able to point you to the adapters that he used.

It's going to take a combination of cables and adapters to make it work.  It won't be a 'clean' setup, but if you've got the space and don't mind the used of cables and adapters, it sounds like you can make it work.

If it were me, I'd stick to a standard 2.1 setup, but I'm old and boring.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

nvoid1 said:


> What would I need? A receiver with pre-outs? I was thinking, I'd get this sub from Monoprice: https://www.amazon.ca/Monoprice-10-Inch-Powered-Multimedia-Subwoofer/dp/B00TZBBZV8/


Depends how much you wanted to spend something like the Denon Dn-700avp goes for around $800



not sure if you would need some sort of adapter to plug the Edifier speakers into the XLR outputs or if the amp can output on both rails at the same time.

Also bearing in mind this is arc so I don't believe the amp has any video out on the hdmi also the older 500av was better if you can source one.


----------



## nvoid1 (Sep 25, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I have a pair of the 306P MkII's I use for audio production work. They're great for nearfield audio and that's what they're designed for. They may not be to your liking for gaming though. They have balanced XLR and 1/4" TRS inputs plus adjustable crossover points. I'm feeding them with a Soundcraft Signature 12 mixer via XLR's.
> 
> You can use mono 1/4" adapters into the 1/4" TRS inputs on the monitors without any problems. When I first got my 306's I used standard RCA to 1/4" mono adapters for a while then switched to using the Soundcraft. I also have a pair of much larger EV ZLX12P PA speakers with the same input types and they work fine with the adapters.


Yeah, I was thinking of getting these adapters:
Hosa CMP159 Stereo Breakout, 3.5 mm TRS to Dual 1/4 in TS, 10-Feet​


			https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005HGM1D6/
		


I would connect the Hosa adapter cables to the sub, and from the sub, I use XLR cables to each 305P, right:


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 25, 2021)

Unless you're using long cable runs (over 25 ft) there's no sane reason to spend large amounts of money for XLR other than pro audio production with gear that has XLR connectors standard. Because I've been doing audio since the 1970's I already have all of the connectors, adapters and cables on hand plus parts to build what I may need if I don't. 

1/8" to RCA cables are dirt cheap and RCA to 1/4" mono adapters are even cheaper. I've used old Sony Walkmans and Discmans via the headphone output jack into the 1/8" to RCA with the 1/4" adapters into my mixing boards to provide audio between sets with my big band PA. Never an issue. Every desktop PC and laptop has that same 1/8" audio output port. Getting sound levels correct takes a bit of practice but is easy as well. If you're going with the JBL speakers I bought their 10" JBL LSR310S sub for less than that Monoprice unit and it's designed for use with the JBL speakers. If you're in the USA ProAudioStar usually has the best deals for JBL Pro gear from my personal experiences. Get the XLR cables from Monoprice though, it's a lot less hassle than making your own (which I've done far too many times).

Unless you have a lot of desktop space get some adjustable speaker stands for the JBL's. They're a lot heavier than the usual computer speakers plus the stands isolate the sound better especially if you're using a sub in your system. You will notice the difference. Bear in mind none of this JBL gear is cheap but you do get what you pay for.



nvoid1 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of getting these adapters:
> Hosa CMP159 Stereo Breakout, 3.5 mm TRS to Dual 1/4 in TS, 10-Feet​
> 
> 
> ...


Hosa is good stuff, I have some of their cables in use but you can put together something equal to what you linked to for $5 or less.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 25, 2021)

You still haven't said what you'll be using these for.  If its for games 4.0 is all the further you need to go.  If its primarily going to be for music 4.0 is not going to help and is just going to mess up the sound stage, so stick with 2.0 or 2.1.

As others have said adapters are fine, and balanced cables are really only benficial for longer runs.  If you are planning on sticking with onboard audio you can get 1/8' to XLR.  I'm going to be doing something similar with some KRK monitors only I'll be using a external DAC so I'm going from RCA to XLR using Cablematters cables.  They are pretty affordable and the quality seems really nice so no complaints.  Here is the 1/8 to XLR version you'd want for onboard audio, ohterwise if you think you might upgrade to an external DAC you might want to get the longer cables in RCA to XLR and get a 1/8 to RCA adapter.



nvoid1 said:


> What would I need? A receiver with pre-outs? I was thinking, I'd get this sub from Monoprice: https://www.amazon.ca/Monoprice-10-Inch-Powered-Multimedia-Subwoofer/dp/B00TZBBZV8/


I'd really suggest getting a better sub, you have some decent monitors there so you might as well match up the quality with the sub.  I have the 10" JBL which I can honestly say is insane overkill for my office bedroom so I'd probably look for an 8" from any of the major players.  A JBL, Adam, Yamaha sub is also going to have way better resale value than an off brand like Monoprice.

_*edit*_
You _shouldn't_ need anything other than your onboard audio, for sure if you go 2.1, though 4.1 could get complicated.  If you go 2.1 you can run a straight up stereo signal to the sub and use the subs built in crossover (this is what I"ll be doing in my setup).  If you go with 4.1 You'll have to look into what your drivers are capable of as you'll have to run a dedicated output to each of the 5 channels and hopefully there is a software crossover.

Honestly I'm a big advocate for two channel stereo audio and just getting the best mains your budget will allow.  Its much easier to setup, there are less room dependencies, and unless you are really into being "surrounded" with special effects in action movies two $400 main speakers are going to sound way more impressive and immersive than four $200 speakers.


----------



## Skylinestar (Sep 29, 2021)

Witcher3 and movies are what make me go for 5.1. The dialogue is not played at the correct volume if the setup is downmixed to 4.0 (lack of a center channel). I bought 3 pairs of JBL104 for this purpose. I hope JBL comes out with a budget subwoofer to match it.


----------

